# IQ110 or BBQ PartyQ Any UK Vendors?



## sotv (Apr 2, 2017)

Considering either of these, if there is a specific adaptor for the ProQ Frontier that you can buy?

Struggling to find any UK vendors for either of these products? Found a few US ones for the PartyQ but would prefer purchasing it nearer to home, in case of any problems, during its warranty.

Was considering this Made in China Replica listed on Ebay with the rechargable battery pack  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bbq-autom...g-amp-Play-same-as-Guru-PartyQ-/252226109850?  but it may be a £100 gamble?


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2017)

I use the IQ-110 and it is very good. The standard adapter for the WSM should also fit the ProQ. I actually bought mine directly from John when I visited St Lois a few years ago. There are a number of good temperature controllers out there now so wait for some other replies. I know Steve uses one which is a direct blower style and is very effective.


----------



## molove (Apr 3, 2017)

Afaik, the Chinese one is meant to be ok. There are people on the Kamadoguru forums that rate the more expensive model.

I use the Auber one which is very simple and works well for me but I did have to buy it from the States. Though knowing what I do now, I would probably just make one if I ever needed another using a PID temperature controller and a blower easily and cheaply obtainable from eBay.

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14_27

Or you could go a much lower tech route and get a TipTopTemp for about €30 plus postage though it might be tricky to keep it attached over the top vent on a pro Q because of the angle. They were designed for Weber Kettles. There is BBQ shop near Amsterdam that sells them and the bloke who owns the shop speaks perfect English

https://www.meerbarbecue.nl/maverick-tip-top-temp.html

I know some people use them with the WSM, there's a load of videos on YouTube


----------



## sotv (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply

Surprised there is so little availability in the UK for these sort of things. With BBQ season upon us, hopefully a retailer or 2 in this country, will offer some models in the next month or 2 online?

I bought a Maverick T733 direct from America last year and had problems with one of the probes, took nearly 8 weeks to get it sorted. So if something goes wrong, the ability in getting it sorted worries me a bit. I think I will hold off for 4-6 weeks and see if something closer to home appears for sale.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 4, 2017)

Sort i am late on this one, but been away for the weekend.

I have the two models, the all singing all dancing model (below) is excellent.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 4, 2017






The Baby model with only pit control is good, but wonders a little bit, I check mine before use and recalibrate to 100'C in boiling water before use.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 4, 2017






When I get time I will be reviewing both of these on my BBQ Blog page.


----------



## sotv (Apr 4, 2017)

Look forward to reading your reviews. What sort of price do these 2 units retail at please?


----------



## molove (Apr 4, 2017)

If electronics projects are your thing or you have a friend who likes making stuff, you could make the Heater Meter which is a all singing, all dancing BBQ controller and data logger based on a Raspberry Pi and an Arduino

Wiki:

https://github.com/CapnBry/HeaterMeter/wiki

Support Forum:

https://tvwbb.com/forumdisplay.php?85


----------



## molove (Apr 4, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> I have the two models,


On my Auber blower there is a flap/shutter in the adapter that closes when the blower isn't blowing to completely cut off the draft, I was wondering if there is a similar valve with the Q-Master blowers.


----------

